# Sri Lanka



## billy123 (Jan 7, 2013)

I really wanted to post this in the sri lanka forum, but I see there is none!

I have a question as I am worried about an approaching trip. I am going to Sri Lanka for 10 weeks, but need to be in England for two weekends during this. As far as I can tell, I can only visit Sri Lanka twice in a year. Does this mean I can only head to the UK for one of those two weekends, or is there a way round this problem?

I am going with someone who will be working on a voluntary basis in one of the hospitals there, I will be going as a tourist. 

Sorry for putting this in the India forum, but I thought it best here.

Will


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

billy123 said:


> I really wanted to post this in the sri lanka forum, but I see there is none!
> 
> I have a question as I am worried about an approaching trip. I am going to Sri Lanka for 10 weeks, but need to be in England for two weekends during this. As far as I can tell, I can only visit Sri Lanka twice in a year. Does this mean I can only head to the UK for one of those two weekends, or is there a way round this problem?
> 
> ...


HI,

did you get your query resolved?


----------

